# ASX platinum stocks



## derangedlawyer (3 February 2021)

Some go with the platinum ETF quoted on the ASX, ETPMPT as there isn't a platinum equivalent of GDX (basket of mid-large sized gold miners) or GDXJ (junior gold miners).

So what are your favourite sexy looking platinum miners listed on the ASX?

Made the exact same thread on silver here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/asx-silver-stocks.36048/


----------



## derangedlawyer (4 February 2021)

From https://kalkinemedia.com/au/blog/is-the-time-right-to-look-at-platinum-and-palladium-stocks-on-asx:



*ASX-Listed PGMs Miners 


Panoramic Resources Limited (**ASX: PAN**) *


Panoramic is a diversified miner with exposure to nickel, gold and PGMs. The company holds two PGMs projects, namely, Panton PGM and Thunder Bay North PGM.


_Panton PGM Project_


*The project of the company is 60km north to the Halls Creek, East Kimberley Region, Western Australia. The project contains a resource of 14.32 million tonnes with an average grade of 2.19 g/t of platinum, 2.39 g/t of palladium, and 0.31 g/t of gold on granted mining leases. *


The Top Reef tenement of the project contains 4.40 million tonnes of Measured Resources, 4.13 million tonnes of Indicated Resources, and 1.56 million tonnes of Inferred Resources.


The Middle Reef tenement of the project contains 2.13 million tonnes of Measured resources, 1.50 million tonnes of Indicated Resources, and 0.6 million tonnes of Inferred Resources.


The overall resources account for ~ 2 million ounces of platinum and palladium.


*To Know the Significance of the Mineral Resources, Do Read: **Smart Ways To Invest In A Commodity Stock*


_Thunder Bay North PGM Project_


The Thunder Bay North PGM project of the company is about 50km north-northeast of Thunder Bay in north-west Ontario, Canada.


*The project contains a resource of 10.35 million tonnes with an average grade of 1.13 g/t of platinum, 1.07 g/t of palladium. *


The open-pit of the project contains 8.46 million tonnes of Indicated Resources and 53,000 tonnes of Inferred Resources.


The Underground of the project contains over 1.36 million tonnes of Indicated Resources and 0.47 million tonnes of Inferred Resources.


_The detailed resource profile of the companyâs PGMs tenements are as below:_



_(Source: Companyâs Report) _


*The shares of the company last traded at A$0.315 (as on 23 September 2019), up by 3.28 per cent against previous close on ASX. 


Platina Resources Limited (**ASX: PGM)*


The company is into the core exploration and development of precious metals resource including gold, platinum and palladium. The PGMs prospect of the company includes:



Skaergaard gold and PGM project
Qialivarteerpik multi-element project
Munni Munni PGM and gold project

_Munni Munni PGM and gold project_


*The PGM and gold project of the company is in the Pilbara region, Western Australia, and is among one of Australiaâs most substantial PGM occurrences. The prospect includes a total resource of 23.6 million tonnes with an average grade of 1.1 g/t of gold and 1.5 g/t of platinum. *


_The company entered into a binding agreement with Artemis Resources (ASX: ARV) in 2015 and provided Karratha Metals Pty Ltd (a subsidiary of ARV) an opportunity to earn a 70 per cent interest in the Mining Leases held by the company via expending A$750,000 in exploration over a three-year period.


Skaergaard gold and PGM project_


*Skaergaard, which is on the east coast of Greenland which contains the worldâs largest undeveloped palladium and gold resources with an Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resource estimate of 203 Mt with an average grade of 1.33 g/t of palladium and 0.88 g/t gold.


The share of the company last traded at A$0.029 (as on 23 September 2019), unchanged against its previous close on ASX. *


_From many other ASX-listed players with exposure to platinum and palladium, the few are as below:_




Plus found these two here https://www.asx.com.au/documents/products/asx-metals-and-mining-sector-profile.PDF:

AQP AQUARIUS PLATINUM LIMITED 388.4 Precious Metals & Minerals Bermuda
NKP NKWE PLATINUM LIMITED 68.1 Precious Metals & Minerals Bermuda


----------



## derangedlawyer (4 February 2021)

PGM dropped to .01 in the March 2020 crash and has done a 6x since then, ranging in the .06ish as of today.
PAN has instead made a 2.5x climbing back from 0.06 to the current 0.15.


----------



## derangedlawyer (11 February 2021)

Platinum looking great here with 6+ yr highs and zero replies to this thread. Buckle up lurkers.


----------



## Austwide (11 February 2021)

@derangedlawyer  Thanks for the heads up but I haven't found any Platinum stocks following the Platinum rise.
Could you point some out please?


----------



## finicky (11 February 2021)

You could look at DEV or CPN who own some of the hot bits at the north end of Chalice's Julimar complex (CHN). Palladium but also platinum to a lesser degree at CHN's Gonneville. Not bothering with Pt myself, but metal does look a goer, have been observing it lately myself. Underperformance for years has been strange. I would have bought pooled unallocated metal with my dealer if following it up, not some ASX travesty


----------



## derangedlawyer (11 February 2021)

PGM seems to be relatively exposed whereas PAN (which is also related to PGM) offers mostly nickel with some platinum exposure.
Still haven't found a nice heavily platinum geared ASX stock. What's DEV and CPN respective weighting in platinum?


----------



## SyBoo (11 February 2021)

RE: The Panton Sill Deposit (PAN)
“Due to mineralogical complexities and the PGM textural associations with gangue minerals, it is a particularly difficult ore to process. The deposit is not large enough to warrant the investment into a smelter, gas handling and matte leach facility, as has been the convention with other PGM deposits in Southern Africa and Russia. To date, the concentrates that could be prepared at acceptable PGM recoveries suffered from being too low grade for smelting, over and above the large transport costs associated with transporting low-grade concentrate over large distances.” (its a snippet from the Curtin Uni Report)

So the crew at Curtin Uni has been doing some research.

MRIWA Report No. 458 A novel direct leach approach to extract platinum group metals (PGM) from the Panton Sill PGM deposit in the Kimberley region of Western Australia  Link

Conclusion; They found some improvements to the hydrometallurgical processes that could reduce processing costs. Is it a game changer for profitability of the Panton Sill deposit and all the other PGM deposits in Australia?? I do not know. What I do know is this, what is easy to do in a lab is not always possible to do at scale in the real world for a profit.

Podium Minerals (POD) has a deposit in the Weld Range Complex, worth looking at.   (I do not hold)


----------



## derangedlawyer (11 February 2021)

Thanks mate. POD has done an 8x since the March lows, impressive.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

derangedlawyer said:


> Some go with the platinum ETF quoted on the ASX, ETPMPT



Was wondering if you have looked at the stocks that the mentioned ETF are invested in and their respected weightings?

Not sure on metallurgy of platinum, but is it usually found alone or associated with something else?

Full of questions, sorry!


----------



## derangedlawyer (11 February 2021)

You alright mate. ETPMPT isn't one of those miners' baskets ones like GDX for gold unfortunately; it's just a commodity ETF which aims to replicate the price movements of platinum  as each shares corresponds to an entitlement to some quantity of physical bullion https://www.etfsecurities.com.au/documents/msal/metalentitlement.xlsx. It is usually found associated with other metals such as nickel, gold, copper and others.


----------



## derangedlawyer (15 February 2021)

Starting to get hot in here...


----------

